
Culture of false positives: why I left academia (Maria Stone) - stmw
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/culture-false-positives-why-i-left-academia-maria-stone/
======
stmw
Found it interesting that Maria Stone is an engineering manager at Apple who
has also spent time at Google, Yahoo & Microsoft - thus comparing industrial
R&D environments that many here are familiar with to particular type of
academia.

